# Crate training for dogs with no food motivation



## AgilityIG (Feb 8, 2009)

Feed her breakfast and dinner in the crate - just put it at the back of the kennel and don't close the door. If she is not food motivated, cut down on the amount you feed her and maybe that will incrase her desire for treats when you are training.


----------



## Apres Argent (Aug 9, 2010)

You can try freeze dried liver treats or organic turkey hot dogs. Put them in the micro wave to dry some of the fat and cut in tiny little chunks. You can also try to develop toy motivation. Buy a special toy and play with it with the pup make it fun and very special only bring this toy out for very special training. Let the pup see where you keep it and make a really big deal out of the toy. Hope this helps! Keep at it!


----------



## pigasus (Jan 27, 2011)

That's a good idea. She's easily distracted at meal times so that hopefully will help her concentrate. I keep thinking she's not eating enough, but I'm probably just not used to how much/little a dog her size needs (she's a toy/mini and I'm used to standards). But she has tons of energy so she must be well fed!


----------



## pigasus (Jan 27, 2011)

Thanks for the tips! I was thinking of trying that with her mini tennis ball but it's her fav and helps tire her out. I'll keep my eye out for something equally/more wonderful.


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

Does she like digging/finding things? Sophy is not interested in most toys, and can be fussy about treats, but she loves the Kyjen toys - squirrels in a tree, bees in a hive, etc. If I bury a chewy and one or two treats in with the toys, it makes it even more fun.


----------



## pigasus (Jan 27, 2011)

Those look great, I'll definitely pick one up!


----------



## JE-UK (Mar 10, 2010)

Keep trying with the food/treats, to find something she likes. It is MUCH easier training a dog that is food-motivated. You CAN train with toys, but food is more portable :smile:.

Bits of steak or roast, bits of hot dog, bits of smelly Camembert, bits of boiled chicken, dried liver, I'd try all these. One of mine's favourite treats now is something I found commercially, but will be making my own from now on: bits of chicken skin fried crispy. I have his TOTAL attention when I have these. Or yogurt? Most dogs adore yogurt. Someone here had the extremely handy tip of putting yogurt in a squeeze bottle for training (apologies for not crediting appropriately, memory like a steel sponge).


----------

